# Bluegill



## iceman (May 23, 2006)

I recently dropped an umbrella net in my pond and pulled up dozens of I would estimate 1 to 2 inch bluegill.
I am curious as to how old these fish would be and if their growth and survival rate would be affected if I transferred them to a friend's pond who is trying to establish a fish base.


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

Those bluegill were probably hatched this year unless your pond is stunted. If you transfer them their growth and survival rate will depend on the fertility and predator population of the pond that you put them in. If your friends pond is new and void of predators they should be OK as long as they have food. Bluegill take quickly to pellet feeding. I would recommend feeding them a high protein fish food for optimal growth


----------



## iceman (May 23, 2006)

gills grow pretty big in pond so I'm going with hatching this year...thanks for reply


----------

